# Honda HSS 928 first oil change??



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Have a ?? Guys don’t know if stupid or not manual says 4cycle 5w30 oil can I use any automobile 5w30 synthetic oil in the blower??


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

I do.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

yes,

automotive oil is for 4 cycle engines


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes you can. Automobiles are 99.99% 4 cycle.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

First oil change @ 11hrs, 5-30 synthetic, cheap insurance.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

looks like the mods need to merge this with the dup. Honda HSS 928 first oil change??


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

This works well at a reasonable price: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Shell-Ro...5AG6ttAY_IwQfBPiBBqDu9gEhuvIqUgAaAg-JEALw_wcB


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes you can, you get more detergents and friction modifiers in most automobile oil but that should not be a problem. I currently run Quaker State Ultimate Durability full synthetic in most of my Honda OPE but have not gotten to my first oil change in my HSS724 yet. Any good full synthetic oil or even non synthetic will work. I think the key is just making sure it's never low and changing annually.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

I run a lot of small engines in a small buisness, and am very happy with pennzoil platinum. Very affordable in the 5qt jugs. Mobile 1 is also a solid choice. You usually can't run small engines hard enough to break down oil, unless you dont change oil and perform scheduled maintenance.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tabora said:


> This works well at a reasonable price: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Shell-Ro...5AG6ttAY_IwQfBPiBBqDu9gEhuvIqUgAaAg-JEALw_wcB


----------

